

Lenovo Skylight to be the First ARM Based Netbook - consumermate
http://www.consumermate.com/laptops/articles/news/lenovo-skylight-to-be-the-first-arm-based-netbook.html

======
docomo
Produce a 12"+ ARM laptop with Tegra2 and we're in business.

